# Rudolf Eisen (Death Walker) American West Bounty Killer



## lwhitehead (Sep 21, 2017)

Rudolf Eisen (Death Walker) an Prussian American who fought in the Union Army during Civil War, he has the head of like the Red Skull. He got that type head due to a attacking a CSA battery as an Calvary Officer and ended up exploding around him, founded later and took took him to hospital. He got a promotion but he had no face anymore.


After the War was over Rudolf became a Bounty Killer, the Natives called him Walking Death. His Weapons are the following a pair of Colt Dragons, a pair of leMat Revolvers, a Dreyse Needle Rifle, and a Union Sabre for cutting off heads.

He sill wears his Union Blues and Union Kepi cap, the reason he stays in the West is there nothing for him Back East this is due to his Skull like head there are currently no Plastic Surgeons to fix his face, Rudolf can't go back to his family.

This character is inspired by Jonah Hex, 


I need help with this character, the American West of 1865 to 1890's, Rudolf has strong sense of Prussian Honor, skilled in Prussian sword fighting as well as Gun fighting as well. It was the Lakota people who gave Rudolf his name of Death Walker

LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Sep 23, 2017)

The Eisen family is based on the Krupps family of Eisen who made Steel then Armaments, the Eisens are Prussian American version of Krupps they made Steel first then Armanents due to the Civil War,


LW


----------



## moderan (Sep 25, 2017)

lwhitehead said:


> I need help
> LW


----------



## Jack Dammit (Sep 25, 2017)

Noob here. If a CSA battery blew his face off, Eisen would have lost his sight, as the eyes are the most vulnerable facial feature. How's he going to hunt bounties blind?
Pardon my intrusion if his blindness is part of his superhumanity.


----------



## lwhitehead (Oct 5, 2017)

He isn't blind, he has a head like the Red Skull, His Father is a Robber Baron Heinrich Eisen. 

His LeMat Revolvers are in Shoulder holsters, while his Dragoon Revolvers are in standard gun belt and his Needle Rifle is holstered on his Horse.

LW


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello LW, where exactly do you need help? It seems like you have your character down pat.


----------

